# Maya's Pups, Three weeks old



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

and 'causing nothing but terror already. 

They can now hear, see, growl, howl, bark, wobble across the room and play fight with each other (or rather throw themselves on top of each other :scared: )

I have to go away soon and will miss their little antics (my mum will be looking after them) so these will be the last photo's till the new year 

P.s those who don't know the pups are Springer x malamute




























Enjoy, Happy Christmas and New Year everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Ahh bless.....so cute.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like you got your hands full there!!!1
Mum looks tired bless her - All look well though (mum and pups).


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

How much for the lot????? 

Only joking.

Very nice pups though.

Have they got different collars on as it's the only way to tell them apart?


----------



## Aimee-x (Dec 11, 2008)

aww theyre adorable!! 
So tempted to come steal one !
If you notice one suddenly disappears .. it wasnt me  
x


----------



## poppydoll (Dec 16, 2008)

They look so so cute. Really adorable.


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Gorgeous babies  Mum's expression in the first pic says it all. I should know, I get the exact same expression when I've had enough of my kids


----------



## laura.head (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG they look sooooo lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very cute, mum is gorgeous to,


----------



## Ginny (Dec 22, 2008)

They are just gorgeous.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Lovely little puppies!!  

Hope you have a lovely Christmas too!!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww just cute i say!!...... i love when pups get around 3 - 4 weeks old they start to get cheeky....:thumbup:


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

really nice pups. mom is doing a great job


----------

